# how long does a bottle of whiskey or sherry last from once they are opened ?



## Molli (16 Apr 2012)

Just wondering how long does a bottle of whiskey or sherry last from once they are opened ?


----------



## bazermc (16 Apr 2012)

Depends on how nice it is?


----------



## truthseeker (16 Apr 2012)

I would have thought pretty much forever.

You can check on the manufacturers website. 

Baileys doesnt keep - maybe 6 months from the date of opening, same with Tia Maria. (I only know because I had to throw out partially full bottles of each after checking on the manufacturers website) - but I think that 'spirits' keep.


----------



## Shawady (16 Apr 2012)

I don't the spirit will go off, but if there is a large head space in the bottle the alcohol will start to evaporate and the spirit may not be full strength.


----------



## Molli (16 Apr 2012)

Just tasted the Harveys Bristol Cream, the bottles been there for years opened maybe with just 1 glass gone out of it and it tastes ok to me, saying that I'm not into drink anyway. I just dont want to poison anybody.


----------



## IsleOfMan (17 Apr 2012)

My father gave my children cornflakes when they were 6 years out of date when they were staying over.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2012)

ParkLane said:


> My father gave my children cornflakes when they were 6 years out of date when they were staying over.



I feel that this should be only the opening sentence in at least a paragraph...


was it intentional? did your children get sick? so many questions.


----------



## bazermc (17 Apr 2012)

I use to give the kids out of date Crisps when they called at halloween!


----------



## Bill Struth (17 Apr 2012)

ParkLane said:


> My father gave my children cornflakes when they were 6 years out of date when they were staying over.


----------



## Purple (17 Apr 2012)

ParkLane said:


> My father gave my children cornflakes when they were 6 years out of date when they were staying over.



I'm sure it didn't kill them (and if it did I missed the media coverage).

"The Cornflake Killer", no, I couldn't have missed that.


----------



## oldnick (17 Apr 2012)

_I used to give the kids out-of-date crisps when they called at halloween...._

Did your neighbours give you funny looks ?

("Look Mummy what that mean xxxx at no 8 gave us"

"stop complaining , they're better than the cornflakes grandad gives you" )


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2012)

oldnick said:


> ("look mummy what that mean xxxx at no 8 gave us"
> 
> "stop complaining , they're better than the cornflakes grandad gives you" )


 
lol


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> I'm sure it didn't kill them (and if it did I missed the media coverage).
> 
> "The Cornflake Killer", no, I couldn't have missed that.



CEREAL KILLER - perhaps ?


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> CEREAL KILLER - perhaps ?


 
Excellent!


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Apr 2012)

No I meant "when my children were six years out of date".


----------



## Vanilla (18 Apr 2012)

Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Apr 2012)

He also used to give them their Christmas pressies wrapped in the previous years Christmas paper. There was one year he sent them a card with the original recipient's name blacked out and their name inserted beneath.


----------



## Leo (18 Apr 2012)

ParkLane said:


> He also used to give them their Christmas pressies wrapped in the previous years Christmas paper. There was one year he sent them a card with the original recipient's name blacked out and their name inserted beneath.


 
Way ahead of the 'Reduce, REUSE, Recycle' campaign!


----------



## oldnick (18 Apr 2012)

When he gave flowers on, say, Valentines Day, did he remember to remove the attached card that said  " _in loving memory"_  ?


----------

